# Galloping triplets - how to pick?



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I've run into a few songs with a rapid "galloping triplets" picking pattern.

Iron Maiden's "The Trooper" is a good example.

I'm at a loss as to how to pick these patterns.

Is it up-down-up ... down-up-down ... up-down-up?

Or do you try to stick to a single picking pattern for each triplet - e.g. down-up-down ... down-up-down?

I know the bass player just roll three fingers across the string - easy as pie.

But how do the guitar players do it?

Any advice?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't remember the rhythm to that song at the moment but triplet picking in songs like Battery by Metallica, Rain by Trivium, etc. the picking pattern for the triplet is down up down where the first two strokes are sixteenth notes and the final is an eighth then you just repeat that pattern as needed... sometimes with an occasional downstroke in between the triplets depending on the rhythm. 

Battery is the song I first learned with 'em... gets the blood flowin' hah.

EDIT: Just listened to that tune, you mean the triplet that ends with a power chord each time? Use down up down. Besides being more economical, that way you use a downstroke on the power chord/eighth note and it sounds nice and heavy.

Since you're just starting with them remember to set the metronome to like 60bpm and start... you're gonna' wanna go fast right off the bat (atleast I did hah) but your arm, elbow or wrist (wherever you pick from) will get tired fast.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I recommend two ways, down-up-down, or down-up-down-up-down-up. The traditional folk players discuss this issue endlessly it seems in reference to hornpipes. Be prepared to use whatever stroke is necessary to get an accent on the downbeat when required.

The advice about using a metronome is good, take it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I find banging my head really helps :smile:

Seriously though, it's tough to explain technique on something like that. I have always been really good at them, but it's just because I got to the point where I wasn't thinking about it playing them. It's just natural.

Just play along with the recording, pick which technique is comfortable to you and do it till it's easy.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Just play along with the recording, pick which technique is comfortable to you and do it till it's easy.


Well sure, except that's why I'm asking.

So far, there isn't ANY technique that's comfortable for me to play this DUM-ta-da-DUM-ta-da-DUM-ta-da-DUM-ta-da-DUM stuff.

I'll try slowing it down, and see if it gets any better for me. I've got a plug in for WinAMP called Pacemaker that can handle that trick nicely.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Which picking pattern you do can depend on which notes are emphasized.

Like in the example you wrote, I would personally do "DOWN down up DOWN". I like to do downstrokes on the notes I want to emphasize. I work out a subtle palm mute with my picking hand as well. Opening up a little for the emphasizes notes.

But there really is no right answer is the problem.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

for "trooper" and "battery" I'd definitely go down-up-down. like someone said, it sounds really heavy and...and...I don't really have any other reasons, it just feels really natural.


----------

